# HOT May Florida Middle Grounds Bite



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

_*HOT May Florida Middle Grounds Bite*_
This just posted on the Bloody Decks Forum, California:

"The West Coast has you beat, all things considered."

Let's prove him wrong. Let's show him what our Florida is all about. 

One thing that makes Florida a Fisherman's Paradise is consistency. 

Watch the 'consistency' in this action packed on-the-water trip video:







 





This from early May 2017:



Early May, 2021, still going strong. 

Come along as together we see who has who "beat!" 

May 14, 2021, 3:00 PM, Will hits the gold:



Jason gives the... Let's go!



When Will talks...



We listen.

When Tammy cooks...



We eat. 

And we fish.



American Red Snapper and Gag Grouper season opens June 1, 2021.



Think the June Florida weather is hot? 

Wait until you see the fishing:







Fresh baked, home-caught, Mangrove Snapper is hard to beat:



And that's just the beginning. 

Once you have tasted smoked Kingfish you are 'hooked' for life:



If it's action you are looking for, try a...


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Look at the beautiful Mahi & Bonito.

Bonito are excellent Red Snapper bait:



Amberjack season is here. How is your back?



Are you man/woman enough for this?





















Jigging is very popular on the Florida Middle Grounds, and for good reason:



We are starved.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

It's Tammy Time:



Late Saturday evening:



Sunday morning:







It just does not get any better than this:



How is your back?







"The West Coast has you beat, all things considered."
Let's prove him wrong. Let's show him what our Florida is all about.


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice report, as always!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! What an honor showcasing our Florida.


----------

